# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Αναζήτηση Service Manual για πλυντήριο INDESIT witxl 109

## Spirost

Καλησπέρα
ψάχνω το Service Manual (όχι το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης) για το πλυντήριο INDESIT witxl 109.
Είναι αυτό που ανοίγει από πάνω.

----------

